# Stolen Boat



## Piper Pacer (May 19, 2011)

All, I had a big surprise yesterday when I drove by Bobs boat storage near Becon Bay where I keep my boat. The lock had been cut and my boat had been stolen. From what I can tell at this time it was stollen this last Thursday night.
I'm sure that whoever took my boat isn't stupid enough to take it onto Lake Livingston but you never know. 
If you happen to see my boat please let me know.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Man, that sucks! It is a beautiful rig.

That seems to be a popular spot to keep boats, I have heard other 2Coolers that use it. Do they have video cameras?

I am guessing you are a pilot and aircraft owner from your user name and location?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That sux! The rig should be easy to spot. You might post on the other forums? Post some flyers, at the local marinas? I think those deals usually go out of state, for ease of transfer. Notify Parks and Wildlife. Police report. Hope you find it!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Piper Pacer,
Man talk about getting kicked in the guts. We have had some good times in that boat. I am sorry to hear about it and I hope that the SOB that took it hits a stump and has to swim to shore. You can always jump in with the stooges if you need a ride until you get back on your feet.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I hate to hear that. Just curious if you filed a police report? Any cameras around your storage facility? I hope you find it. Post this in TTMB so you will get more people looking.


----------



## Piper Pacer (May 19, 2011)

I filed a police report and the investigation will start next week. I have high hopes it will be found but probably not likely. I've been looking for another boat and will be back on the lake soon. 
As far as cameras, none on that part of Bobs boat storage but several other cameras along that road that will be reviewed by the investigator next week.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Man that's sorry. 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. My boat is in those barns. 

I tried to send you a PM. Mind telling me what barn your boat was in? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Well I can see why they stole it.. That's a fine and clean looking sled! 

Hope someone finds it. That sucks!


----------



## Piper Pacer (May 19, 2011)

Sorry 2slick, I'm not up to speed on how to use the website. I'm in space 35, or should I say, I was in space 35.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Man that is a crying shame. I'll bet that rig is far away by now. Maybe out of the country. 
That shiny rig would stand out like a diamond in a goats butt so it must be long gone.
Maybe they were just after the big Merc. Many years ago there was a group that were stealing boats on Livingston and stripping them for the engines and trailers.
They got caught when someone took an engine in to a local dealer and they backtracked it.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

So the lock on the gate and your unit was cut? No tongue locks? Not that that would have slowed them down but it could have. That sucks but I think its somebody that was watching you put it in. Hopefully it gets seen.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Did Bob's offer any security camera footage? I keep mine there as well. I keep a tongue lock and another lock on the trailer. I figured as long as I don't wash it or repainted it they will leave me alone. I can see why they went for your rig. Man that's a nice ride. I hope they catch the SOB.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Another question about your theft: Were several locks cut and then they chose yours to steal, or was only your lock cut? Of course, some boat storage units you can see between from one to the next, but I don't know there. Basically I am wondering if they know before hand what they were getting?


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Piper Pacer said:


> Sorry 2slick, I'm not up to speed on how to use the website. I'm in space 35, or should I say, I was in space 35.


Sorry for taking so long to respond. We are getting ready to move our RV to Victoria.

So you were one the first row. I was under the impression those belonged to someone else. I wonder if those are actually cameras or dummies on the ends of the other rows of barns?

To answer some other questions, the barns I've seen have field fence wire between them. I don't use a hitch lock. Just keep your insurance up to date. I know 3 or 4 more folks that have boats there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper Pacer (May 19, 2011)

Whitebassfisher, I think they knew what they were looking for because two locks were cut but my boat was the only one taken.


----------



## B_Boucher (May 11, 2017)

I have never had a boat stolen but have had three different utility trailers stolen over the last ten years. I tried ever imaginable lock and cable combination to secure them including have a custom one made. It was a medieval looking coupler cover made out of well casing and they still stole the **** thing. As a sheriffs deputy told me, look your trailer is out here all the time. They can come by, look at how its secured and go home an devise a plan. Grinders with cutoff wheels, gas powered metal saws all make short work of anything including a two in krypton cable. One owner in the lot I was in took all four tires off when he stored his custom car hauler. They just brought four tires and rims and off they went. Unfortunately there isnt much that can be done to stop a motivated thief with time on their side. Insurance is your safest bet and they are really just well dressed corporate thieves.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Was told this morning that the thief was caught, but boat was sold. Source said thief worked at the bulkhead company right by the barns. Stole kayak and batteries out of other barn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe they can waterboard the details out of him.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

fy0834 said:


> Maybe they can waterboard the details out of him.


Yep.....said the guy had been bragging to his coworkers that he was gonna get that boat. Probably a meth head.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Keep us posted,if possible, thru your contact with investigator and prosecutors...
Ask for restitution even though you may never get any. If you get it added to the punishment, it will become a part of his file and could result in revocation of probation if he gets probation.
Some opt to just do the time instead of all the probation strings hanging over their head for 5-10 years.

Kind of a small treble hook in his arse... always there until paid or time served.


----------

